# Too many cases to pick from which ones are good?



## Noobcomputermaker (Jul 19, 2006)

*Any of these cases look good?*

Im look for a nice case that has lots of room inside. Has good airflow and nice amount of fans. Isnt made cheaply and looks really cool. I was going to go with the Gigabyte but someone posted their isnt enough room for big video cards. Can someone help me pick a nice one. i was thinking of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133143

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133152

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119079

and i was thinking of going full tower but can i get a nice mid tower that has enough room that it wont be cramped in the inside and it will have good airflow? thanks


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jul 20, 2006)

So no one wants to help me huh? is there a sticky i didnt see saying what good cases are out? lol


----------



## POGE (Jul 20, 2006)

Cases are mainly just personal taste... other than functionality and quality I cant really help you.  You might like this though:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112051

Its quite roomy for a mid tower...   Its a very high quality case, with plenty of room for fans.


----------



## pt (Jul 20, 2006)

For me between those 3 i would choose the centurion, but like POGE said it's a matter of personal taste


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2006)

I would also go for the Centurion. Im currently using the Mystique but it is pretty cramped for big GFX card with the HDD case running the way it does.Other than that I like the case alot its all aluminum, the stock fans were a bit on the weak side.
Mystique


----------



## Chewy (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is a nice case
http://thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/armor/va8003bws.asp

  Well thats the case I want if I go trough with upgrading, the big fan makes it a lil uglier than the normal TT Amour. I like the storage drawer it has to put my loose game dvds into. (fast access)


----------



## Noobcomputermaker (Jul 21, 2006)

Chewy said:
			
		

> Here is a nice case
> http://thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/armor/va8003bws.asp
> 
> Well thats the case I want if I go trough with upgrading, the big fan makes it a lil uglier than the normal TT Amour. I like the storage drawer it has to put my loose game dvds into. (fast access)




do u have a link to that on newegg.com? cause in that link one of the pictures shows it have like four fans in a row and i cant find that on newegg lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 21, 2006)

The mystique is awesome but the Thermaltake Armor Jr got a 9 kick ass from Maximum PC. It has two pre drilled holes for water cooling, removeable motherboard tray, air filter, dual 12 cm fans (intake and exhaust) plus a host of other features. Not to mention, it will fit a 1kw jobbie in there, so you can overclock, load it up with power hungry devices (ie crossfire or sli, 5 hdds, athlon 64 fx2, etc). Thats what I would pick. Or an Antec 180P Black. Antec Sonata, any thermaltakes, coolermaster wavemaster tac t01 or the praetorian. Lian Li has some awesome ones as well. Tenjin does too.


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just find a cheap case that has good fan placement and mod it yourself.  Spending more than $50 on a case is a huge waste of money.  I have never spent more than $30 on a case.  And avoid buying a case with a power supply in it, even the Antecs.  They are always underpowered for any decent overclocking.  Get a case without one and buy a good PSU.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 21, 2006)

b1lk1 said:
			
		

> Just find a cheap case that has good fan placement and mod it yourself.  Spending more than $50 on a case is a huge waste of money.  I have never spent more than $30 on a case.  And avoid buying a case with a power supply in it, even the Antecs.  They are always underpowered for any decent overclocking.  Get a case without one and buy a good PSU.


Haha, I love the full tower, right on b1lk1.    24"  
For my case I modded an oldschool full tower Antec SOHO file server, it's a freakin' tank!  It weighs 33 pounds with just the PSU inside (that's about 15 kilos to all you euros out there).  All black, rolled steel, it was a *#$%  to cut through.  Looks like a beauty now though... nothing like a 17 inch window with some blue cathodes & LEDs  

So yeah, if you a few power tools and steady hands, do it yourself bro.  Even if you don't have tools you could borrow some, or with the money you're saving from not buying a $200 case, you could pick some up at the hardware store.  go for it!


----------



## Chewy (Jul 21, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133021

The junior is cool aswell but I like the extra future and more fans of full tower size, it has 1 90mm fan by the psu one 120 down from there and one 90mm on the top + 1 120mm on the front and a 25mm on the side 8O. thats alot of fans to add up.


----------



## Zurb (Jul 21, 2006)

bought the aerocool t40 havent got it yet but i think its quite good, not the largest case, i skipped watercooling so it dosent matter for me anymore


----------



## drade (Jul 21, 2006)

Before this thread I had recommended the v1000..... I don't know why you are still deciding, v1000 FTW.... Like I told you before, I have one, And they are great! Great room, amazing airflow, stable structer, very nice paint finish, very light, have wheels ect.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Jul 23, 2006)

If your looking for a cheap case with VERY good airflow, i suggest this one.

http://http://www.xoxide.com/x-ventilator-case-black.html


Head's up though, that side fan is annoying as hell. I took mine off and also a 120mm intake fan fits nicely in that big front opening. 
You need some gosu WM to get the most out of it, cuz it's not that big of a case ( I will post pics when I get another camera!! lol )


----------

